# Snow Foam



## Stu-TDi (Nov 16, 2011)

Quick question...

Is there any suppliers here in Northern Ireland that stock valet pro snow foam? or is there any other foam that is just as good and as easily got hold of?

The shipping charges from the mainland are ridiculous, thats why i ask...

Thanks in advance, 

Stuart


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

Drop Ronnie a PM, he does snow foams, wheel cleaners, apc, etc :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=252695


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Cheers Matthew.

I can supply you several different foams out 2 main sellers being 
Orchard Autocare Cotton Candy.
Reflection Perfection Snow Foam.

You can contact me on 07784258006 and are based just outside of Portadown


----------



## Stu-TDi (Nov 16, 2011)

Sorry for not getting back to you! Forgot abll about this thread. I still have not got any snowfoam but may be going to dubshed on sunday so il probably see you there and maybe get a few bits. Also, do you stock any DA pads?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Stu, 

We wont have a stand at Dubshed as we generally dont trade on Sunday's need one day off as we are doing 80 hour weeks as it is. Feel free to give me a shout and I can sort you out or You can go to Davey at Procar in Carryduff as he has foam in stock. But it generally is sold out as soon as it arrives.


----------

